# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  المباديء العامة والقواعد الأساسية لإصدار الأحكام

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لقد نص قانون المعاملات المدنيه لعام 1984م علي المباديء العامة والقواعد الاساسية التي تطبقها المحاكم وذلك في نص المادتين 5--و 6--
وجاءت كما يلي

المبادئ العامة 
القواعد الأساسية لتطبيق القانون.
5-دون المساس بعموم أحكام المادة 3تكون المبادئ العامة الآتية هي القواعد الاساسية لتطبيق احكام هذا القانون

(أ) الضرر يدفع بقدر الإمكان 
(ب) الضرر لا يزال بمثله ،  
(ج) العادة محكمة عامة كانت أو خاصة ،  
(د) تعتبر العادة إذا اضطردت أو غلبت ،  
(هـ) المشقة تجلب التيسير 
(و) لا ينكر تغير الأحكام بتغير الأزمان 
(ز) التعيين بالعرف كالتعيين بالشرط ،  
(ح)العجماء جرحها جبار ولكن فعلها الضار مضمون على حائزها 
(ط) الرجل خيار ،  
(ي) على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه ،  
(ك) من كسر شيئاً فهو له وعليه مثله ،  
(ل) الخراج بالضمان ،  
(م) الغرم بالغنم ،  
(ن) الأمر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باطل إلا بإذن ،  
(س) من أخذ الأجر حوسب بالعمل ،  
(ع) مطل الغني ظلم ،  
(ف) مطل القادر يحل عقوبته ،  
(ص) على القادر غرم الشكاية ،  
(ق) يضاف الفعل إلى الفاعل ما لم يكن مجبراً ،  
(ر) المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد 
(ش) المتسبب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد 
(ت) إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر ،  
(ث) العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ،  
(خ) يجب الضمان على من استعمل حقه استعمالاً غير مشروع ،  
(ذ) الضرورات تبيح المحظورات على أن الاضطرار لا يبطل حق الغير ،  
(ض) ما ثبت على خلاف القياس فغيره لا يقاس عليه ،  
(ط) لا اجتهاد مع النص 
القواعد الأساسية لإصدار الأحكام
6- عند اصدار أي حكم تطبيقا لأحكام هذا القانون يجب أن تتقيد المحاكم بالقواعد الأساسية الآتية 
(أ) رد الحقوق إلى أهلها ودفع المظالم ، 
(ب) إزالة الأضرار الناجمة عن إجراءات استرداد الحقوق والمظالم 
(ج) الفصل الناجز في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بالحقوق أو المظالم أو تطبيقا لأحكام هذا القانون
*

----------

